# banning a website.



## Conti027 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right forum area but I want to know how can I ban a website (myspace)  from my computer. Yes, Its myspace. long story.. but I want to ban it from my computer so the person/people can't go on the stupid site on my computer.

please no flaming or whatever cause it myspace.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 11, 2008)

What browser are you using?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2008)

Edit: sorry BP didnt mean to cut you off on the help line, I just figured a picture is usually the easiest way...lol


----------



## Corrosion (Sep 11, 2008)

Or if you have a router you should be able to do it there also.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 11, 2008)

If you're using Firefox --

Firefox and the Mozilla Suite do not feature built-in parental controls, content filtering, pornography blocking, or website blocking features. Thanks to the extension mechanism, however, you can add these yourself. Additionally, web filtering software is available which will filter the internet for any program on your computer. 

Check
Glubble
ProCon

Edit: NP Sneekypeet -- everyone's help is appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Redirect the domain to something else in your hosts file. More effective than doing it in your browser. Or if your router has such functionality that's even better.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I just want to do it on my computer not the other computers on my network.
and yes I'm using FireFox.
i also want it so no matter what broswer they are using they can go on that site.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> Well I just want to do it on my computer not the other computers on my network.
> and yes I'm using FireFox.
> i also want it so no matter what broswer they are using they can go on that site.



router is your best bet then.


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> router is your best bet then.



Yep, providing you have a static IP and can set it to just your computer


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> Well I just want to do it on my computer not the other computers on my network.
> and yes I'm using FireFox.
> i also want it so no matter what broswer they are using they can go on that site.



Hosts file like Dan mentioned is your best bet then. It can be easily configured and redirected to show whichever site you choose.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 12, 2008)

What about disabling these then?  How can I see what sites are on my work's computers no look up list?

Not that I care about hacking it here at work, but I would like to know for the knowledge.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

i agree with the host file option, i use it all the time to block websites. (EG: myspace is blocked off my rigs, i hate it and it stops friends using it on here )


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i agree with the host file option, i use it all the time to block websites. (EG: myspace is blocked off my rigs, i hate it and it stops friends using it on here )



Yes!! Thats what I want. Now how do I do it!!


----------



## stordoff (Sep 12, 2008)

Edit %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

Add:

127.0.0.1 myspace.com


Should work


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 12, 2008)

the hosts file is the best place to do it, it's pretty easy to totally bypass any routers routing tables (including any DNS filtering outside of your system like OpenDNS)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2008)

to expand on stordoff's post

The file is located in "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts" (the file has no extension)

open it in any old text editor, and look inside.

By default it will have 

"127.0.0.1       localhost"
(and possibly another one, in vista)
'
add so it looks like



> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 127.0.0.1       rad.msn.com
> 127.0.0.1        myspace.com



If you're wondering, the MSN one blocks the ads from MSN messenger


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 13, 2008)

Might want to give this a try:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2008)

firefox addons only work for firefox. this blocks even the OS from accessing it.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> firefox addons only work for firefox. this blocks even the OS from accessing it.



He said he's using Firefox...


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 13, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> i also want it so no matter what broswer they are using they can go on that site.





Sasqui said:


> He said he's using Firefox...


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help . but how do I get it to take you to a different site? I want to put it on something stupid.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2008)

replace the 127.0.0.1 with the IP address of somewhere else.

The reason for using 127.0.0.1 is that a local rediriect (it points at your PC) is going to timeout really fast, thus not causing any lag if the destination is unreachable.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 13, 2008)

how would i get a IP of another site?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2008)

ping it!

open up a cmd prompt, and type ping google.com and it shows you the IP.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 13, 2008)

oh kool.. thank once again


----------

